# enabling print option in protected pdf file?



## legolas (Nov 30, 2006)

hi ppl,

I have a pdf file which is protected for printing. the option is not highlighted. I badly want to print it! How can I go about? Are there any other softwares available which doesnt care about the protection and opens it without reading the appropriate code?? 

thks,
legolas


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 30, 2006)

convert it to WORD document....and print...but see 1st if u can do it.....

But if its ri8 protected is it LEGAL to do it???


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 30, 2006)

If the size is small, then you can use the print screen option and then print the images.

Aditya


----------



## ilugd (Nov 30, 2006)

try foxit pdf reader and see if it prints.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 1, 2006)

The very purpose of disabling print by the author will be defeated if you use methods to print it. There are a lot of methods in unprotecting protected pdf documents. But they cannot be discussed here.


----------



## ilugd (Dec 1, 2006)

situation: legolas created a beautiful and important brochure in a dtp software and exported it as a pdf file and protected it. He forgot the password or lost the original file with print permissions. We are assuming that situation and helping him.


----------



## JGuru (Dec 1, 2006)

I have printed PDF documents in Linux, which have the print button disabled in WIndows O.S!!!
 So use Linux  & print the PDF document.


----------



## legolas (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the situation ilugd. i have a bad memory! and thks for the solutions too. i ll try it out and get back.

thks,
legolas.


----------

